# DIY trees? Or Trees from model train landscape



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Ok guys iam lookin for a trees i can add moss to for my 5.5 shrimp tank, I been to a few lfs and they dont have what iam lookin for. I been lookin online and found a few different things? Would Model Trees for Train Set Landscape work i would pull off all the fake leafs and add the moss.
click me for first tree

heres one more pic


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

heineken357 said:


> Ok guys iam lookin for a trees i can add moss to for my 5.5 shrimp tank, I been to a few lfs and they dont have what iam lookin for. I been lookin online and found a few different things? Would Model Trees for Train Set Landscape work i would pull off all the fake leafs and add the moss.
> click me for first tree
> 
> heres one more pic


hello, i have dead bonsai trees for sale, 5$ bare or 15$ for one with grown in Taiwan moss or Christmas moss on the top, your choice i have pics just look at my post, great for shrimp tanks thanks 
just follow this link: 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/41050-bonsai-trees-trade.html


----------

